# umm, british guys?



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

so i am hopelessly attracted to lads with british accents .. and i want to move to the UK in a couple years .. and i need practice talking to people anyway .. so, um, any guys across the pond want to talk to an awkward american gal? :hide

my skype is blue_the_puppy and my msn is [email protected]. or you can just shoot me a message here ..


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

i can pull of a good british accent if that counts lol


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I've messaged you.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Scottish guys are better.... Lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

whey aye man, geordie's where its at lolz. 

This is a weird request but lovin it.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Scottish guys are better.... Lol


well i consider scottish to fall under the british umbrella *ducks flying objects*


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Heyy I will chat with ya, British born n bred! lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do British guys think the American accent is cute?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Do British guys think the American accent is cute?


Yeah kinda.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Do British guys think the American accent is cute?


Yes it can be :teeth


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Cant beat a British accent ^^


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Do British guys think the American accent is cute?


As long as its not Joan Rivers, or Lucielle Ball...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Do British guys think the American accent is cute?


Depends. Greatly depends in fact. Example, Southern US accents I can't take seriously without thinking South Park - 'Took urr jerbsss'

The whiney high school lass accent annoys the f- out of me. The ones where the pitch of the voice goes up at the end of each sentence making it sound like a rhetorical question.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

But have any of you guys ever heard an American accent in person, not just on TV?


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> But have any of you guys ever heard an American accent in person, not just on TV?


Likewise, TV versions of English accents are really quite inaccurate. Plus there are so many varieties, Geordie, Scouser, West Country, Northern, Brummie, Cockney and dozens of others.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> But have any of you guys ever heard an American accent in person, not just on TV?


Yes, I heard FZs daughter doing the background voice in the song "Valley Girl"

There were as many Americans as there were locals where I stay in the 70s...
Some are cute sounding,


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

komorikun said:


> But have any of you guys ever heard an American accent in person, not just on TV?


I've spoken to American girls on skype before and I even work with a girl from the US. The 'real life' accents can be stronger and less refined than the ones you hear in movies but that's the same for most cultures I suspect. As AnxiousA says English accents do vary a lot from those spoken on national TV or in films (though this is changing as the more formal/correct 'Queen's English' is becoming less of a requirement).

I've always had a bit of a 'thing' for American girls - dunno why. I don't think it's down to the accent, but because I am drawn to them I guess I find the accent cute.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

_[deleted]_


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

i love me some British guys


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCynicalEye said:


> I wouldn't rely on "South Park" as a dependable source of information on accents of any kind, heh.
> 
> That's not so much an accent as it is simply a way of speaking. And yes, it can be annoying.


aye I know lolz, just can't help but think that as soon as a southerner speaks =]

It maybe a way of speaking but its catching on. I've noticed it happen over here and I personally wan't to put some of these people on the firing line.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

AnnaM said:


> i love me some British guys


Scottish guys are better Anna


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i like scottish accents .. when i can understand them :stu


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, some English people I met I could understand perfectly and others I really struggled with. When I was in Japan I worked with this one woman from Yorkshire and every 5 minutes I had to ask her to repeat herself. It wasn't the vocab that was the problem, it was the pronunciation. Same with Irish people. There was one Irish guy at my youth hostel in Bolivia that I thought was not a native English speaker the first time I spoke to him briefly at the breakfast buffet.


Hahaha, Yorkshire accents are often hard to decipher. I don't have a strong regional accent where I come from, I count that as lucky.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Sphere said:


> Cockney's have the best accent, they from landan


Not everyone from London has a cockney accent  Only specific parts of it.

I have an estuary accent (which is very common in London) which is a mix of cockney and RP/Queen's English - any use? (although, I doubt a foreigner will be able to pick up on the cockney traits unless it's spelt out where the lack of t's are)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Sphere said:


> I'm from England and born and raised in *Oxford*, we apparently have Posh accents here


^this member will sufficiently satisfy your American curiosity.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Scottish guys are better Anna


they both come veeery close


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

<3


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Im part Welsh part Scottish! Best of both! LOL


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

welsh accents are the hottest!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

How come there's no love for east midlands accents? :b


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

BUMP! i met some cool cats from this thread the first time around .. any other british lads wanna talk?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

blue the puppy said:


> BUMP! i met some cool cats from this thread the first time around .. any other british lads wanna talk?


I wouldn't mind a convo  I have to set up my main computer for it though, 'cos my laptop has sound issues at the moment. Oh yeah, I gotta also mention that I can't always think of stuff to say.

...but other than that, I'm good to go lol :teeth


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't mind chatting but it wouldn't be voice chat as I'm seriously embarrassed by how I speak. And no, I'm not posh at all. :teeth


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Love me a British accent.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

huehuehue


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

My skype name is tristanfromthesea

My accent is lacking, I'm not on it much and I'm a lousy person to talk to though.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Got a Bristolian accent. Think of a pirate haha.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

They tried to make us British.

But we said, "Naw!"

:b


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> They tried to make us British.
> 
> But we said, "Naw!"
> 
> :b


sorry, irish guys just dont do it for me :b


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> sorry, irish guys just dont do it for me :b


Northern Irish?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

SambaBus said:


> Northern Irish?


hmm maybe. but why is everyone on this forum seemingly 9-10 or more years younger than me? :mum


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I wouldn't mind a convo  I have to set up my main computer for it though, 'cos my laptop has sound issues at the moment. Oh yeah, I gotta also mention that I can't always think of stuff to say.
> 
> ...but other than that, I'm good to go lol :teeth


cool, let me know when you anna talk :teeth


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmmm I suppose I am a British male (check) and I speak Northern English (check) and I like girls (check) 

I am however 23 (nearly 24) so am younger :afr

but if you want to come to the lake district, then I know what's what :boogie


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

never heard of the lake district before. just looked it up. looks pretty!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you should go. I lived there for a long while. British guys are fan-dabby-dozy.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

leonardess said:


> British guys are fan-dabby-dozy.


i agree, they are lovely. even though i recently had my heart broken by one .. :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh never mind that. think of guys like Fred's bus. you miss one, just get on the next one. you'll forget soon enough. 

treat finding the right someone as a journey, not a final stop.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

haha, id love to get on one, if you know what i mean


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*blush* I have no idea what you mean. 

the best thing about being in the UK is it's a very short trip to Ireland.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

as stated before irish guys dont do much for me. some of the accents are kinda cute though


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wait until you meet some before you say that. 

there was this guy in my old office who was from northern ireland - Omagh - where the bomb went off - he was tall, extremely pale, VERY red hair and the bluest eyes you've ever seen. His name couldn't have been more Irish - Fergal. Couldn't understand a bloody word he said, but he was like yowza man. i never thought i'd be attracted to someone like him, but there it is. He wasn't what people would call handsome i guess, but I sure liked him. 

there were a couple of Irish guys I worked with after that and they were all lovely and very easy to get on with. so, you never know......they're all infiltrating the uk anyway.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

he sounds dreamy. blue eyes make me weak in the knees.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

there are different kinds of irish accents too. I think you'll find they grow on you.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yah, im sure i'd find some of them attractive. 

i like scottish accents even if i cant understand them.
welsh accents turn me into goo.
english .. well it depends on the accent i guess. i like most of them though.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

leonardess said:


> wait until you meet some before you say that.
> 
> there was this guy in my old office who was from northern ireland - Omagh - where the bomb went off - he was tall, extremely pale, VERY red hair and the bluest eyes you've ever seen. His name couldn't have been more Irish - Fergal. Couldn't understand a bloody word he said, but he was like yowza man. i never thought i'd be attracted to someone like him, but there it is. He wasn't what people would call handsome i guess, but I sure liked him.
> 
> there were a couple of Irish guys I worked with after that and they were all lovely and very easy to get on with. so, you never know......they're all infiltrating the uk anyway.


See everybody. 
This lady talks facts.
Us Northern Irelanders can be pale and very ginger and still swoon with the voice.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rawr. :yes That is all.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> See everybody.
> This lady talks facts.
> Us Northern Irelanders can be pale and very ginger and still swoon with the voice.


so you're from Northern Ireland? here's my impression of a N.I., Belfast accent:

uhhurhurhurrr, hur hurrrhurr hu-hurr. Hur, hurr huuurr-hu-hurr.

say that as fast as you can folks, and that is your N.I. standard accent. hee hee hee.

my ancestry is German and Irish, it just so happens, with a little french thrown in. ooh la la.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The only british guy I like is David Gandy










and he doesn't even look British! He has a tan! lol

I hate pale skin like a bad cold, you can't wait until it's over


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Moar moar moar

the lady wants moar


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

leonardess said:


> so you're from Northern Ireland? here's my impression of a N.I., Belfast accent:
> 
> uhhurhurhurrr, hur hurrrhurr hu-hurr. Hur, hurr huuurr-hu-hurr.
> 
> say that as fast as you can folks, and that is your N.I. standard accent. hee hee hee. .


XD

Belfast accent is in a league of its own.
Thankfully I operate in a different league.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> Moar moar moar
> 
> the lady wants moar


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll never understand american girls fascination with british blokes accent.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

lad said:


> I'll never understand american girls fascination with british blokes accent.


 Me too but I'm not complaining


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> English guys are better lol.


Oh really?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm surprised I missed this thread, I'm british but I haven't been home in around 10 years.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

new zealand seems like a lovely place


----------

